# Turtle is going to be a total zoo



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

With the good forecast Turtle Creek and all the nearby ramps will be an absolute zoo this weekend. Take a chill pill or 2 if you're going to subject yourself to the mayhem.

We'll be out of West Harbor and likely staying east of the range cans, trolling. It's just about time to go to weighted stick baits tipped, and I'm likely going to play with them.

Let's hope the forecast holds and the water cleans up. 

Good luck and be safe.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

I'll be at Turtle early Friday morning and spend the weekend.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

sounds enticeing


----------



## pipefitterlu42 (May 2, 2009)

Jim Stedke said:


> With the good forecast Turtle Creek and all the nearby ramps will be an absolute zoo this weekend. Take a chill pill or 2 if you're going to subject yourself to the mayhem.
> 
> We'll be out of West Harbor and likely staying east of the range cans, trolling. It's just about time to go to weighted stick baits tipped, and I'm likely going to play with them.
> 
> ...


What you putting on the sticks Jim?...crawlers? How long til guys start running harnesses?


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm gonna run some harnesses Friday.....


----------



## teichin641 (Apr 20, 2013)

Yes it will be crazy this weekend


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Harnesses or sticks, are you going to be casting the harnesses or trolling them maybe counting down Erie dearies, so many options so little time to try them out.


----------



## teichin641 (Apr 20, 2013)

Hopefully water clears up


----------



## ALWAYSNETIN (Feb 18, 2008)

yes it will be nutz as always with decent weather im sure cant wait to see the may hem at the ramp yea for me ramping my new boat every trip now


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

Can't wait...


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

hit up Magee east..they have 4 ramps and 5 dollars per launch.. minnows ..and good samwich's ....HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Sady, ya think that won't be nuts too ? I'd want to gone from any ramp over that way by 7 at the very latest.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

lu42, Crawler or a piece depending on the lure.

Most start harnesses at 50 degrees, but some don't wait that long.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Wild Wings wasn't pleasant last Saturday at 7 AM and there were not really that many people there. It was 31 cold degrees that morning!.I am sure this weekend will be fun.

One of the problems is that the guy that owns and runs the boat is also the guy that owns and drives the tow vehicle. The guys helping really can't do any more to help than hold the rope while he backs the boats in and goes and parks the trailer. They can't or don't drive the boat so it sits in the ramp blocking the next boat from launching until the driver comes back. Then there is the inevitable hard starting motor that takes a while to get started and once started dies every time he puts it in gear for a while longer. 

The guys on the ramp in front of me the other day maybe could have pulled the boat around the end of the ramp with the ropes to the courtesy side of the dock while the driver and captain parked his trailer AND stopped in the porta potty for a few minutes except there was a boat already there with a older 2 stroke spewing smoke coughing and sputtering like it was fogging for mosquitos.

I am not saying they can do much to change the procedure or are doing anything wrong, it is what it is, just stating one of the facts that leads to slow crowded ramps. I just try to take deep breaths and relax, it won't do any good to get frustrated. I actually feel more sorry for them than anything else.


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

Tony , get a dock for the weekend, that's what I do to avoid the craziness


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

You mobile guys are always complaining....get a dock and your problems are solved. it'll be a floating city out there, ahhh...!


----------



## mschulte (Mar 29, 2013)

I know where ill be......no where near the floating zoo off K can.....


----------



## penalty box (Nov 2, 2011)

you can always launch at Huron I did it last week I was the only one there, 4 beautiful ramps, free and plenty of parking. With the south wind running the shore line about a 1 hour boat ride to the jig bite.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

penalty box said:


> you can always launch at Huron I did it last week I was the only one there, 4 beautiful ramps, free and plenty of parking. With the south wind running the shore line about a 1 hour boat ride to the jig bite.




That's a bit extreme....Mazurik would take about 1/2 that travel time away.


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

Lundy said:


> One of the problems is that the guy that owns and runs the boat is also the guy that owns and drives the tow vehicle. The guys helping really can't do any more to help than hold the rope while he backs the boats in and goes and parks the trailer. They can't or don't drive the boat so it sits in the ramp blocking the next boat from launching until the driver comes back. Then there is the inevitable hard starting motor that takes a while to get started and once started dies every time he puts it in gear for a while longer.


That sums it up for me.... except that I normally go with my 13 year old son, and maybe his friends. But my goal is to be faster than the guy next to me. I've had times where we've beat them. I did install a 2012 Etec, so I do start up and go. What I love is when someone has their boat half in the water, and starts transferring stuff from the truck to the boat. It is nice when you pull the boat to the end of the dock, and the guy that backs in takes the cover off the I/O motor.


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters (Jun 19, 2011)

penalty box said:


> you can always launch at Huron I did it last week I was the only one there, 4 beautiful ramps, free and plenty of parking. With the south wind running the shore line about a 1 hour boat ride to the jig bite.


The ten dollar ramp fee would traded for the cost of gas from huron. Not to mention from Huron TC is only another half hour drive west. With TC being crowded it will not add another 1/2 hr to get onthe water. 

If you are considering this Mazuric or Catawba


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Yes this weekend will be bumper boat fishing in front of turtle creek. I plan on putting out the boards and trolling in areas far east of Davis Bessie. Thats how I keep my chill on weekends like this one coming up on western lake erie.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Catawba will likely fill up with fish 1 mile out. But Muzuric should be OK....Just glad I don't have to be bothered with launching.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Guilty as charged... Arriving by myself to unload the boat and park the truck. Rented a dock for the weekend at least.


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

For $10 a launch, it would be nice to have someone at the dock, helping to move along the slowpokes, and helping the single anglers.

I'm betting that even though you are alone, you are ready. In my opinion, when you are backing the boat in the water, you should only have to unclip the bow winch line (and I'll let someone put the plug in, since I've forgot mine a couple of times -haha). Before you even get in line to launch, your boat should be completely ready.

In less than 24 hours, I'll be launching mine, and hoping that we can find them.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

What marina in that area is the easier ramp for one man to launch and load.. what one docks that are most likely to get scratches, gouges and dings in your boat ??? I have always used Wild Wings and found it easy launching but also found the concrete docks can be rough on a boat ..


----------



## Big Walleye (Apr 23, 2013)

Hello....
Can you tell me where Magee East is a
located? Thanks!


----------



## Bono Joe (Mar 2, 2009)

You don't say where you are coming from but if you are coming from the West it is on State Route 2 a half mile past State Route 19 on your left. If you are coming from the East it is the last marina launching area. Just past Fenwick Marina. Guessing about 2/3 miles past Davis Besse Power Plant.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Add me to the mix older motor launching by myself, I have me a dock for the weekend through tues I will have a partner on mon and tuesday so pulling the boat on tuesday wont be near the issue it would be by myself. I will be coming out of Gem Beach and using the ramp on 53. Not positive of a great starting point figure ill get out past the ferry line head the nose towards green and start looking for marks. Odds are ill be asking for a radio check so I at least use it once for something this season. I use the handle Prop-wash.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

I am launching from South Bass the next four days. Won't be bad here launching.


----------



## kneedeep (May 10, 2008)

Plenty of rooms at the Condos and Hotel style rooms at Camp Perry and there is a small campground on Jackson Boling Rd. Only problem is you need a smaller boat with shallow draft to navigate the channel. Campground has small dock and low pressure launch also dockage was available super cheap to.
Good luck.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

well you can suck it up and fish...or stay home...those of us with boats do our best..prob. shouldnt chime in unless your putting in?


----------



## Team Pursuit (Mar 27, 2008)

Big Walleye said:


> Hello....
> Can you tell me where Magee East is a
> located? Thanks!


The east side of Magee


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Big Walleye said:


> Hello....
> Can you tell me where Magee East is a
> located? Thanks!


 Look at the ad on the right side of this forum


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Lundy said:


> Look at the ad on the right side of this forum


You mean this one?


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Can't wait to see posts of guys whining about Catawba and Mazuricks when the weekend boat crowd shows up with the three ring circus


----------

